# optoma hd 33 aproblem



## sambireddy (May 23, 2012)

hi guys about 2 months back i got the above projector from U S.After everything is fit and started operating
we are getting white lines vertically on thescreen.First we got them on&off .but now they are persistantly remaining .the lines are quite disturbing.what is the problem?
a:unbelievable::unbelievable:nd how to solve it?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you call Optoma? :huh:


----------

